# Nightflyers



## Al Jackson (Nov 25, 2018)

George R R Martin's Nightflyers is about to appear on SyFy.
I am not particularly interested in this one . The novella seemed to borrow it's basic horror from the 1951 Thing from Another World , and it was published in the wake of Alien. As prose it is kinda sorta interesting but I was a bit underwhelmed by it.
My sense of things is that it will only get one season.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 25, 2018)

Ive never read the book not seen the movie that they  did in the 1980's .  baed on the syfy trailer , it looks a bit like an Outer Limits story.


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 27, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Ive never read the book not seen the movie that they  did in the 1980's .  baed on the syfy trailer , it looks a bit like an Outer Limits story.


I found the 1987 film version of Nightflyers  to be more of a re-imagined treatment than an adaptation. George himself was not happy with the film. I found it to be lackluster and derivative. It has 4 rating on IMDB which is just as well. 
I am not much interested in this new version  I am looking forward to Wild Cards as visual narrative.


----------

